# Frame Geometries



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm looking for the geometries of the Bianchi X4 and Ti Mega tube. Anyone have a resource?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

What year and what size frame?


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Sort of thought it wouldn't matter based on production years of each model but, any help is appreciated.

1987 Bianchi Specialissima X4, 54cm
1996 Bianchi Ti Megatube, 55cm


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

1998 catalog has the TiMegaPro, size 55:
Seat tube 550 c to c, Top tube c to c 550, chainstay c to c 406, BB drop68, Fork Rake 45, Head Tube angle 73, Seat Tube angle 74, Wheelbase 986, BB height 270, Stand over height 31inches, Fork Trail 58.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

1997 specs for Ti Megatube 55cm agree with the exception of wheelbase as it should be 991 and BB height 275.

I had almost all the catalogs and never saw the old Specialisima listed. Maybe that was a special order?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Specialisima X4 was the Argetin world champion bike and was in the catalogs. If you google image it there are pictures, just not of the geometry chart.


----------

